# Glossy Monitor 4k



## czk666 (8. März 2019)

ich suche einen Monitor der ähnlich wie der

AOC Q3279VWFD8
AOC Q3279VWFD8 ab €' '209 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

nicht matt ist.  Gibt es Monitore in der Größe mit 4k? 
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. März 2019)

czk666 schrieb:


> ich suche einen Monitor der ähnlich wie der
> 
> AOC Q3279VWFD8
> AOC Q3279VWFD8 ab €'*'209 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


Ja, die gibt es:
Monitore mit Diagonale ab 30", Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Beschichtung: glänzend (glare) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland .


----------



## czk666 (8. März 2019)

das sind doch alles 40 Zoll Monitore?


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. März 2019)

czk666 schrieb:


> das sind doch alles 40 Zoll Monitore?


Und?
Du hast doch keine Obergrenze angegeben.

Wofür mach ich das ...


----------



## PCGH_Manu (8. März 2019)

Ich kenne keinen aktuellen spiegelnden Monitor unter 40 Zoll.


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2019)

czk666 schrieb:


> ich suche einen Monitor der ähnlich wie der
> AOC Q3279VWFD8
> nicht matt ist.  *Gibt es Monitore in der Größe mit 4k*?
> Danke für eure Hilfe.





wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und?
> Du hast doch keine Obergrenze angegeben.
> Wofür mach ich das ...


Hat er nicht?

@TE
gibt leider nur WQHD wenn es 32" oder kleiner sein soll.


----------



## tronron (8. März 2019)

Ich hatte bisher nur einen Glossy Monitor in meinem Leben, der auch gleich wieder zurück geschickt wurde. Bei "schlechten" Lichtverhältnissen mit der Sonne hat man ein Problem. Eine Decken-, Wand-, Tischlampe gibt ungünstiges Licht ab...


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hat er nicht?.


 Nein.


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2019)

Ich hab es dir sogar gross markiert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab es dir sogar gross markiert.


 Du kannst es ruhig noch drei mal schreiben ... .


----------



## czk666 (10. März 2019)

dann wird es wohl der der AOC aus meinem Eingangspost und im Laufe des Jahres ein 4K TV fürs Sofa


----------



## czk666 (10. März 2019)

im Eingangspost ist auch die Matte Variante. Der AOC Q3279VWF ist glare.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. März 2019)

Der Q3279VWF ist matt. Geizhals-Angabe stimmt hier nicht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (17. März 2019)

Der ist fast full glare sagen wirs mal so.

VA Glare die IPS Version Matt.

https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/Q3279VWF-front.jpg VA


https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/Q3279VWFD8-front.jpg    IPS


----------



## czk666 (17. April 2019)

ich habe mir nun den AOC Q3279VWFD8 gekauft. leider ist die Anzeige irgendwie komisch verwaschen. als ob zu wenig Kontrast da wäre. mir wird richtig übel nach einer weile drauf schauen. ich habe in den Einstellungen alles mögliche versucht aber es geht nicht weg.  habt ihr eine Idee  woran kann das liegen kann?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. April 2019)

czk666 schrieb:


> ich habe mir nun den AOC Q3279VWFD8 gekauft. leider ist die Anzeige irgendwie komisch verwaschen. als ob zu wenig Kontrast da wäre. mir wird richtig übel nach einer weile drauf schauen. ich habe in den Einstellungen alles mögliche versucht aber es geht nicht weg.  habt ihr eine Idee  woran kann das liegen kann?



Am Kabel, an der Grafikkarte usw.


----------



## czk666 (18. April 2019)

hab ihn zurück gegeben. habe eine Vega 56 pulse und HDMI und dp Kabel ausprobiert. Hertz Zahl war richtig eingestellt. 
Kann es sein dass das von Monitor zu Monitor sich unterscheidet in der selben Baureihe? 
Es war auch ein amazon warehouse deals Angebot.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. April 2019)

Ja das kann  sein. Ist ein weit verbreitetes Problem.


----------



## czk666 (22. Juni 2019)

Habe ihn mir nochmal bei Media Markt wegen wer Mehrwertsteuer Aktion geholt. Das selbe Problem wenn auch weniger stark. Bei spielen und Videos ist es okay aber im Desktop Betrieb habe ich das Gefühl ich habe Schlaf in den Augen. Mache ich irgendwas falsch?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. Juni 2019)

Nicht unbedingt. Vielleicht liegts einfach am Panel.


----------

